
Has Google search quality considerably gone considerably for others? - busymom0
Lately I have been having a much hard time searching on Google. Couple quick example:<p>1. The date filter no longer seems to work. For example, if I search for &quot;reddit dating app&quot; and set the date filter to be &quot;Past week&quot; or &quot;Past month&quot;, it still shows me results from few years ago.<p>2. Using quotes for exact matches often doesn&#x27;t work for me either.<p>Is this happening for others too?
======
heavyset_go
Yes. I just use Searx[1], now. It aggregates multiple search engine results
and has Docker images available. There are also public instances you can use.

[1] [https://github.com/asciimoo/searx](https://github.com/asciimoo/searx)

------
mastah88
On top of that, Google started censoring websites that talk about medicine,
supplements, natural treatments and remedies. And very knowledgeable websites
run by doctors like www.examine.com camt be found in Google anymore.

------
muzani
It's still not bad for me, still above DuckDuckGo. But I live in Malaysia, and
so I tend to get less results relevant to my area, for example, searching
certain kinds of acronyms. I might have to resort to Bing soon though.

------
yellow_lead
Although I love DDG, I'm having problems on all search engines these days.

------
Spooky23
I’ve noticed changes, but I’m not sure what to attribute to Google vs the net
changing.

The date thing is a great example — sites don’t date articles anymore. Another
issue is that personal websites are dead, so the stuff that used to be on some
professor’s blog are not obscured in Facebook or some awful twitter thread.

------
mailslot
I’ve actually started to resort to Bing every now and again. It’s THAT bad.

I used to be able to get very specific and find lines in source code, for
instance. Well, that probably breaks emoji search or something and is near
impossible.

It’s always suggesting that I’d rather see something else. Short of typos,
it’s NEVER right.

------
new_guy
Yup, and along with the recent redesign it's gone to total garbage.

I think there's an opening now for someone to start a new search, just to take
it back to what Google used to be.

------
sethammons
Considerably

------
superasn
Yes both in quality and also usability.

